

Thoughts on the future of programming languages - dgurney
http://concertwindow.com/3443/more-thoughts-on-a-new-programming-language

======
1331
Human language tends to be arbitrary, and I believe that the opposite
(specificity) is desirable in programming languages. Many people argue that
the future of programming will involve dumbing things down as more and more
people become programmers, and one way of dumbing things down is to use
natural language. (I shudder at involuntary thoughts of COBOL.) Instead of
dumbing languages down, I think it would be much more beneficial to raise the
intelligence of the programmers. I hope that the future of programming
languages tends toward mathematics, not human language.

Currently, I am often very happy with Haskell syntax for solving problems,
when it is possible to define an implementation that is precise, concise, and
easy to understand. For solving problems that do not easily map to Haskell
syntax, using DSLs (Domain Specific Languages) to map from a representation
designed for the problem in question to a Haskell representation still allows
Haskell to be a good choice of language.

